# Need help with mischievous dog!



## jpgoodman (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi I am a new gsd owner looking for some advice.

My gsd is a little over a year old now. I need some help because she is always on the move and trying to get into things. I have bought her toys and elk antlers to chew but she is more interested in getting socks and climbing up on my bookshelf or otherwise in search of mischief . She never lays down for more than a few mins to chew on something. I don't know what to do because it is hard for me to do anything while she is out so I have to put her in her crate to get anything done. If she can't find something to get into she will pace and whine or bark at me. I want to have a dog who can be out with me and behave but I need some advice!

I am good at training her to do specific actions like sit, stay, down, etc. But I am not so good at teaching her to be well behaved.

I try to give her lots of exercise but I know she needs more. I play outside with a flirt pole with her until she is breathing very hard, but I don't know if that's enough. I also play "go find" with her treats to mentally stimulate her too... but nothing seems to get her tired enough for her to lay down or at least be calm and not try to get into things.

Should I just try to wait her out? Like clear up a whole room so she can't get into anything and just sit in there with her until she stops whining and lays down? I don't know if that will help...

Please help! Thanks!

-Janet


----------



## Ageizm (Nov 11, 2012)

jpgoodman said:


> Hi I am a new gsd owner looking for some advice.
> 
> My gsd is a little over a year old now. I need some help because she is always on the move and trying to get into things. I have bought her toys and elk antlers to chew but she is more interested in getting socks and climbing up on my bookshelf or otherwise in search of mischief . She never lays down for more than a few mins to chew on something. I don't know what to do because it is hard for me to do anything while she is out so I have to put her in her crate to get anything done. If she can't find something to get into she will pace and whine or bark at me. I want to have a dog who can be out with me and behave but I need some advice!
> 
> ...


Sounds like she needs a job. Join a club. Get a professional trainer Or go to training courses.

Why sit there with her? Boring her to death will make it worse.

Give the girl something to do!

Good luck!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Congrats! You have a _perfectly normal adolescent_. Do you use stuffed kongs? Bustercubes or other food-puzzle toys? 

How many miles a day is she getting walked or jogged? 

Do you have puppy play dates or other socialization events? _Nothing _wears puppies out better than other puppies!

BTW, this is the age when the greatest number of GSDs seem to land in shelters, in my experience. I think a lot of people underestimate how much work they are, esp. at this age! Hang in there -- like the commercial says, it gets better.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Can you bike with her, or run? Hiking? Walks and backyard play are not enough often for a young pup. My dog thinks his job is to accompany me running or hiking, and if we miss more than a day or two in a row, he gets antsy. 

I should edit: He is now 18 months old, and I _can_ miss a couple of days, and he's ok. But not at one year--only MAYBE one day a week could I miss, and I did a lot of mind stuff--like obedience in random order.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

It sounds like she just needs more exercise.


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

Yep, sounds like a combination of normal adolescent terror and not enough exercise. Keep up the mental stimulation but add in some serious hiking, running, biking, etc. and I bet most of your problems will disappear. Working breeds like the GSD are, well, a lot of work.


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*It will be fine*

You will be OK. You have taken the steps of recognizing the issue and seeking assistance. I agree with folks here. Both my girls were absolute pains from 8 monthes to over 18 months. They settle down. There are folks here that know much more than I, but keep working with her and it will be OK. I may have it easy because I have two, they do tend to keep each other engaged and play.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sounds bored to me. teach her some new commands, teach herhouse manners. you can train indoors. teach her not to counter surf. play with her. when you can't watch her crate her.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It is true. Wear her out. Mental work seems to sometimes tire them out more than physical excerise. 

I have a 17 month old who is STILL a whriling dervish in the house (but great outside offlead because that is where I put my focus) - Ask your breeder -about how their lines mature. Mine actually told me my pups mother was three before she could trust her unsupervised in the house. Beau is never loose in the house unless I do some "wear-u-out" stuff first. And then I watch him. Like a hawk. And he is crated or in the yard when I can't 

Some dogs are more this way than others. After six GSDs all quite nice in the house, this one is in another dimension but I have faith that it will eventually work out.


----------



## Shoshana (Jul 31, 2004)

Doggy daycare once or twice a week. Social interaction + lots to see and do = tired dog!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Sounds like a bored under exercised puppy. A tired puppy is a good puppy. More running, walks, training, playing, every day. Work sessions three times a day for at least a half hour, then walks and play for another couple hours throughout the day. They are working dogs and it takes a lot of work to keep their brains busy. Also, be sure to spend time in the grooming aspect. Spread the toes, examine the feet, look into the ears and mouth. Touch the pup all over all the time so she is used to it and doesn't get phased by it - it makes vet visits much easier later on. Teach her to roll over and show you her belly as well. Introduce her to at least one new object or place per day. Teach her tricks. Spin, shake, high five, etc. for a change of pace.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Actually I am not an advocate of doggy day care. My young dog just got attacked by an older pup he has interacted with all its life who was fine before he started. Would personally rather see owner-dog interaction to wear out the dog JMO.


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> Actually I am not an advocate of doggy day care. My young dog just got attacked by an older pup he has interacted with all its life who was fine before he started. Would personally rather see owner-dog interaction to wear out the dog JMO.


I agree. It also hugely depends on the daycare...I've seen some that terrify me, the way the dogs are managed. In my experience the really good ones are few and far between.

If someone is unable to give the dog enough exercise, I think hiring a dog walker is a better option. YMMV, of course.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Take to dog parks, run, bike, roller blade, play fetch, try hide and seek, play find the treat hide them under cups and let him find the right one. He will need more than an hour exercise to tire him out. As far as toys try the everlasting treat ball thats one of my dogs favorites. He also loves his new toy I just got him the Kong Wobbler that is wonderful mental stimulation for him. Try the classic Kong with peanut butter and dog food. You can also freeze it to make it harder to get out. There are tons of recipes you can make to put in the kong so its not always the same. He gets more tired from mental than physical. Or you can try other treat balls like the IQ ball or buster cube. They also have doggie puzzles you can check out getting your own agility course for your back yard. There are tons of things you can do with your dog.

Get him into agility, nosework, tracking, or flyball. Just find what works for you both.


----------



## jpgoodman (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your responses! It sounds like I need to get her some more exercise... I'll start running with her. That will help inspire me to run also!

I'm glad to hear this is normal adolescent behavior.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

You may try the flirt pole to. I haven't tried it my dogs not into most toys. Your might be. I have heard its wonderful exercise and some get really into it.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I know how you feel. My Stella just turned 18 months and I would never leave her alone in the house! I don't think I had much of a life this past year other than dog related activities for the most part! I feel like I have a child again. But as the saying goes....a tired dog is a good dog. I can't run/jog as I have back and neck issues. But we walk, play fetch, play find it, use the flirt pole, train, and on days when I just don't have the energy....she goes to doggie day care. The one she goes to is wonderful. They have a web cam so you can watch your dog if you want. I would prefer getting together with other dog owners but seems most everyone I know has little lap dogs. I also take her to ob classes 1 or 2x a week and have started a freestyle class. I used to take her to the dog park but have had a few not so great experiences there. If my other dog would play with her it would be great but he is an old boy and just isn't interested. Nothing like another dog to really tire her out!


----------

